# Game 50: Heat @ Thunder (2/14 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 14, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hah, I was going to go see Die Hard, but **** that!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big time game.

Gonna be very tough, obviously. Need CB to continue this hot streak, and to tame Westbrook. Durant will get his.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Although we have the all star break right after this one, this is the beginning of one of the tougher road trips all season.

@ OKC
@ Hawks
@ Bulls
@ 76ers

And right after this road trip ends, we play back at home against Cleveland, in what will be our 4th game in 5 nights. 

So the players better get their rest in after this game tomorrow night.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Habs are playing tomorrow at the same time as heat. 

This is a national game so of course league pass will have it blacked out. 

All the bars in MTL will be playing the Habs game. 

FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They dont show TNT games nationally in Canada? Or will you just not be by a TV?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They dont show TNT games nationally in Canada? Or will you just not be by a TV?


They do, but every bar in Canada shows the horrible sport Hockey.

All ten tv's in every bar will be the same hockey game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD didnt make the trip so Battier should get the start at PF.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All I care about is a win here, but as far as ancillary matters, LeBron could make a major MVP statement by continuing his awesome streak (not necessarily 30/60) and getting a win. That win in Miami last year gave him a lot of MVP momentum.

As I said in the other thread, they're coming off a really disappointing loss in Utah. So disappointing Scotty Brooks blew off an interview on Dan LeBatard's radio show today because he was still steaming. They'll be extremely motivated and backed by their nutty home crowd; not to mention that whole Finals thing last summer. Would be a huge win for us continuing our momentum straight through the AS break.

Should be noted that the only time they've lost back to back games this season was when we beat them after they lost to Minnesota.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They dont show TNT games nationally in Canada? Or will you just not be by a TV?



I don't have cable/satellite.

I watch the games on League Pass, Streams, or at a bar.

It will be tricky tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't have cable/satellite.
> 
> I watch the games on League Pass, Streams, or at a bar.
> 
> It will be tricky tonight.


Gotcha.

It might be blocked in Canada, but try the TNT site during the game. They stream the game online. 

http://www.nba.com/tntovertime/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier's missed 2 open looks from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-13 Heat

Great start for the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Cole to beat the buzzer

32-17 after 1


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Fun start - be nice to see Wade get his head in the game tho


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the aggressive CB we've had lately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When did Durant turn into such a 'bad boy'? Getting all frustrated, glarey and angsty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Ray Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Dwyane, everyone knows Durant does the rip through


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade in transitin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, OKC is shooting 28%. 

Wade and Lebron have taken on the challenge of guarding Westbrook and Durant. They usually save this for the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Russell Westbrook has Josh Smith syndrome. Guy could get to the basket at will, but settles for pull up J's way too many times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oportunity lost there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OKC are just playing for the free throw now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont lke Ray on Westbrook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh playing big!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray Allen's missed 3 WIDE open 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit. Missing golden opportunities


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 43%. Missing a TON of wide open shots. Still up 16, but it could be much more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We could, and should, be up in the mid 20's. Even Lebron missed a layup. Never hapenns.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on FIRE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They ****ing live at the line. Holy shit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> It might be blocked in Canada, but try the TNT site during the game. They stream the game online.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/tntovertime/


You're a savior, I tried it and for some reasons, it redirected to NBA Game Time and the game played, so I tried on the NBA League pass on my iPad and worked. I have no idea how but I get to watch the game without having to hussle with shitty feeds


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A double foul?!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I might of found a restaurant, a portuguese charcoal chicken place that is down to play games.

Got to see the first quarter.

I don't know what the **** just happened here but those fouls were bs. Bron might of have exaggerated the Ibaka box out but I think that was a foul, he had his shoulder at his throat. That tehcnical!? WTF!?!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a play call and execution.

63-46 at the half

Missed a lot of open shots, but then again, OKC isnt shooting that well either. 

OKC stayed relatively close at the foul line.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOSH!!!!!!!

I love this more aggressive Bosh!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BTW, I couldn't hear well. What was the crowd chanting when KD fell hard on the floor?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron better come out and smash OKC after that double foul. This team(OKC) is a joke.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> BTW, I couldn't hear well. What was the crowd chanting when KD fell hard on the floor?


They should have been chanting Phantom Flop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-7 shooting for Bosh. Bosh is 19-23 now in the last game and a half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> BTW, I couldn't hear well. What was the crowd chanting when KD fell hard on the floor?


"refs you suck" even though there was clearly no foul there.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "refs you suck" even though there was clearly no foul there.


We are talking about the hard fall in the first quarter right?

I was scared for KD for a sec, his head really bounced hard on the floor. Didn't want him injured.

There was clearly no foul.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I got home in time for the end of the quarter and got to see some unearned free throws by OKC. Gotta love NBA refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Manbearpig man....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

22 freebies in the first half for OKC.

Seems legit....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm legit not very impressed by OKC.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh just threw a layup over the backboard :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-10 now for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the **** you jumper on Thabo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who is the white ref? He has been raping LeBron all night with his calls and his no calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Who is the white ref? He has been raping LeBron all night with his calls and his no calls.


Kevin Fehr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant let this run get too big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

big 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Birdman block was clean...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Battier!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still won the quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good job on No Co for staying in front of Westbrook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-69 after 3

nice job to get some baskets at the end of the quarter when OKC was making a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's shot selection tonight is the only drawback.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sucks tonight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Saw Birdman practice his shots as far as the 3 on Instagram.

If he can develop some range à la Ibaka, he will be a huge lift for this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a fan of the LBJ/CB less lineup tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bird man was straight up, oh well. Good thing we have a 20pts lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OKC getting all kinds of calls, all day


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat cannot lose a 20 pts lead.

Come on now!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Not a fan of the LBJ/CB less lineup tonight.


Yup, it burned us. Not the night for this with Wade struggling, no matter the score.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why is wade on KD!?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

With Lebron getting more and more clutch in the 4th, I'd like to see the substitution pattern change up. Have Wade close the 3rd and have Bron play the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Break seal when needed = Mike Miller

Let it fly 3333 please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

Finally, nice play by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2BOSH


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF was Wade doing!?!?!

Thank god Bosh finished that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OKC almost in the bonus...again....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo put Lebron in....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo is a moron man


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Calm down Wade, we have a 14 pts lead!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rashard Lewis is really hurting us out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

he just bailed us out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get some stops and buckets.Dont let tem getclose.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF was Ray doing on that last possession though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat ccrumbling...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I have a huge lag on you guys, crazy 3 for bron, it looked like a FT and he was like 3 years away from the 3 pt line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big J by Nrris


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol LeKing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Big J by Norris.

It's crazy how the game changes with Lebron in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BAttier 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane! 33


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT THE ****!?!?!? WB shoving Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ alley oop

great charge drawn by Bosh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES BATTIER!!!!!

We really needed htat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh! great D!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mario2Bron!!!!

I love how the Heat are clutch!!!!

Bosh with the Charge at the other end!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade fouls out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the hell was the foul?!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

DWade fouled out... wtf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice foul count...28 to 18....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't see a foul on the replay


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta close here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another foul. OMFG..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** these fouls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How many points does OKC have at line 40?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** you WB. Get that foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

34 free throws for OKC. Theyve made 33.

****.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Burn that ****ing clock out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is Bron still over 60%?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

KD is a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2LBJ 

Spo has always drawn up some sick ass in bounds play


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LEBRON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our inbounds plays.... so good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is Bron still over 60%?


at 61% now (14/23)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Thunder are so painfully unimpressive. God it would suck to ever lose a championship to this team. They don't rebound, they're probably the lowest assist team in the league (they never pass it's all one-on-one), they don't run offense, and they play mediocre defense. All they do is shoot free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Lebron wanted the ball so he could go to the line and get 40, but Mario ignored him. 

Lebron was pissed and I think everyone on the bench was as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 110-100

Lebron's streak is over. Shot ONLY 58%. 39/12/7 on the night

Bosh was great. 20 and 12. I believe that his 3rd straight double double.

Wade was off all night, but had 8 assists.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 110-100
> 
> *Lebron's streak is over. Shot ONLY 58%. 39/12/7 on the night*
> 
> ...


Dang what a failure.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Funny and sad that LeBron's streak ends on a 30 foot heave just to beat the shot clock.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He still had 4 seconds left, I didn't get that....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So the Heat go into the break with a 4 game lead over the Knicks for the top spot in the East, and tied with OKC with 14 losses for the 2nd best record in the league.

Think we all would have taken this before the start of the season.


Also, not as important, dont think we've lost in these throwback red jerseys. They are sick. Seems like the players really like them as well because we're wearing them more than we were scheduled to.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wasn't feeling the 3D thing but I am loving those jerseys now. I think they will be my first NBA jersey purchase.

Just gotta decide on who I will purchase. Chalmers or Joel.

15 is my fav number and Joel, well, is Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The numbers is the only drawback, but its a throwback to 90's ones so they had to keep it.



> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> Via @eliassports LeBron James is 1st player to enter All-Star Break with 7 straight 30+ point games since Wilt Chamberlain (1962-63)


If you're bored, search "lebron" on twitter. Some hilarious stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just quietly, Bosh has 3 straight double doubles.

Im scared of jinxing the guy, but he's averaging 21.6 points on 61% shooting (!!!) in February. Guy is beasting right now. Long may it continue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH

My jubilation reading the scoring updates on this one was something else. Got to see some of the fourth quarter at work. That alley to LeBron off the baseline inbounds was seeeeeeexy. 

Accidentally dropped NBATV so I'm trying to decide if I should stream the replay tonight (assuming they even show it) or download this one. Probably doing the latter. This was a real shocker.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Download it.

Good game!

KD beasted on the other side.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew he would. He's so fun to watch, even sort of when he plays your team, in a masochistic kinda way. It's like, "Welp. We played awesome defense. He's just too insanely good." Was surprised we 2-10'd him in the first half. He had a "bad" game and dropped 40. 15 FT's helps.

Crazy, we only have one more TNT game, next Thursday in Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat led throughout so if you wanna watch a Heat beatdown, definitely. Plus, there's no Heat games for 5 days so i'd download and watch it.



> LeBron was being ridden by courtside fan Thursday, who claimed he couldn’t shoot. LeBron soon shut up the fan.
> “He told me to shoot,’’ James said. “He said, ‘Shoot. You can’t shoot.’ And I said, ‘OK,’ and I shot it and I made it. Then I made another one. Then I made another one. Then I made another one, and he stopped talking to me.’’


:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The more and more I look at stats and watch him play, the more I see that any statistical argument for Durant over LeBron comes from the FT line, and he's gifted so many calls that he goes crazy enough to draw a tech when he's not even touched.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doing that "lebron" twitter search now, and stumbled upon this:



> @*RealSkipBayless*  Ibaka cuts inside of *LeBron* and throws him down and that's a foul on BOTH? Then you give *LeBron* a tech on top of it? Refs look bad on TNT.


:eek8:



> @*DannyMartinez4*  *LeBron* has 23 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists in the first half. Complete list of player who average that per game this season: *LeBron* James.


:eek8:

The knob-gobbling for LeBron this AS break is going to be at a fever-pitch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Catching the 2nd half of the replay on a stream right now. Weird seeing Durant and Wade check each other. Weirder that they were both SGs at one time.

On these throwbacks...I'm hoping they sell so well that when they update the normal unis soon, they take some cues from these. The black wordmark/numbers instead of white like the current ones are one thing that should automatically be translated (and the blacks should have red letters/numbers). Looks more like the Bulls/Blazers, but it's the way to go. Maybe use yellow or orange for one of the sets if you wanna stand out. I like the straight up numbers better than slanted, too. Neck/arm hole binding is another quality touch.

EDIT: Seeing so much Evil Wade right now. He and Ray both seem to go astray on the road.

EDIT: YES! LeBron did the Durant "push down" thing after he hit the 30-foot 3. Sorta like UM slappin' wood against Duke, but in their building. 

I understand the slamming of the Thunder, but they still have the capacity to be about as good as almost anyone when they play right. Hard to trust RW though.

The 6th foul on Wade is blooper reel material for the refs. Honestly. Crazy bad calls. This looks a lot like the game @LAL last season. Such egregious calls against Wade all game national writers were even going nuts on twitter. That was the "Kobe Bryant Broken Nose Revenge" game though. They had to help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade was on KD a lot. Even when Lebron was in. 



Wade County said:


> Just quietly, Bosh has 3 straight double doubles.
> 
> Im scared of jinxing the guy, but he's averaging 21.6 points on 61% shooting (!!!) in February. Guy is beasting right now. Long may it continue.


Yeah, Bosh is playing great of late. 

With Wade's improving health, quickness and explosion, has come a killer pick and roll/pop game with Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was aware Bosh was playing great lately, but didn't realize it's been that great in February. 

One thing you see regarding advantages Wade has over LeBron when healthy is how much easier he slithers into the lane. That's huge in pick and rolls with Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

20-5 vs. the West now. I'd have been thrilled if you'd told me before the season we'd sweep the the Thunder and Lakers, though the latter series obviously carries less luster than we thought it would. Only remaining "measuring stick" games against the West are home vs. MEM 3/1 and @SAS 3/31.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's our record vs Knicks and Clips?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> The more and more I look at stats and watch him play, the more I see that any statistical argument for Durant over LeBron comes from the FT line, and he's gifted so many calls that he goes crazy enough to draw a tech when he's not even touched.


Wait, what?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Durant had 4 shots in the first three quarters last night. He was something like 4-20, and then the refs put Miami in the penalty with 9 mins to go in the 4th and we couldn't even breathe on Durant so he exploded. Saw nothing impressive last night. Just bad offense. On one sequence out of a timeout they had Durant shoot a three with 20+ seconds on the shotclock and then on the very next play Westbrook came down and shot another three with 20+ seconds. They don't even run plays. They just have one guy try to beat you off the dribble and run into you.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well yeah, heat were in the penalty with 8 minutes remaining. That's the right call to do and that sparked a run.


----------

